

Offer: I will screen your resume for free as a Googler would - slykat

I get a bunch of questions about Google on Quora. A lot of these questions are from prospects who are trying to learn more about the tech giant and are considering applying there. My career has benefited from a lot of generous help from others so since I have a bit of free time, I wanted to give back a little.<p>So I’m promising to screen non-technical resumes to the first 15 people who send me their resumes exactly as I would if I was at Google (or any similar big tech company). Please e-mail at sbhadra.mail+screen@gmail.com<p>More details on rules and my credentials are at my blog here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;saikatbhadra.tumblr.com&#x2F;post&#x2F;60381093547&#x2F;offer-i-will-screen-your-resume-for-free-as-a-googler
======
one-two
great idea, do you know anyone who would be willing to do it for a technical
resume?

~~~
slykat
Unfortunately not - maybe ask the HN community?

